# Feather Dammy Integral



## BT11 (May 19, 2022)

Finished this one up a few months ago. Something I was keen to try forging out. 

Specs are:
222x55mm
228g
I think the spine was around 2.8mm, with full distal taper. 
Thin convex ground
Balance point just in front of the bolster

If I were going to be picky, I would have liked to have pushed the pattern up into the bolster a little better... Maybe next time...

Cheers
Brook
Siam Rosewood for the handle





















handle


----------



## Hockey3081 (May 19, 2022)

This knife is aces. I wouldn’t kick it out of bed for eating crackers.


----------



## dmonterisi (May 19, 2022)

stunning work!


----------



## timebard (May 19, 2022)

Damn that's a dramatic look (in a good way). Honestly I prefer the feather pattern staying more parallel to the blade rather than swerving way up to the neck. Add in pretty ideal specs and that looks like a keeper!


----------



## BT11 (May 20, 2022)

Hockey3081 said:


> This knife is aces. I wouldn’t kick it out of bed for eating crackers.


 thanks mate!


----------



## BT11 (May 20, 2022)

dmonterisi said:


> stunning work!


Cheers, appreciate it!


----------



## BT11 (May 20, 2022)

timebard said:


> Damn that's a dramatic look (in a good way). Honestly I prefer the feather pattern staying more parallel to the blade rather than swerving way up to the neck. Add in pretty ideal specs and that looks like a keeper!


Thanks! 
I still dig the way it looks. But from a technical forging aspect, it would have shown I can move the steel around exactly how i wanted it.


----------



## Jville (May 20, 2022)

Beautiful, classy package, love the contrast of the red to that Damascus and the way the whole knife flows. Definitely functional art.


----------



## BT11 (May 20, 2022)

Jville said:


> Beautiful, classy package, love the contrast of the red to that Damascus and the way the whole knife flows. Definitely functional art.


Thanks mate


----------



## SirCutAlot (May 20, 2022)

fckin awesome! what steels do you use for your damascus ?


----------



## ACHiPo (May 20, 2022)

Hockey3081 said:


> This knife is aces. I wouldn’t kick it out of bed for eating crackers.


Or cutting the cheese!


----------



## daddy yo yo (May 21, 2022)

Holy mother of feather damascus! I dig this one - and I don’t even like damascus patterns a lot. Wow! The handle is a great match, too! Respect!

Was this a custom or did you make it for yourself?


----------



## BT11 (May 23, 2022)

SirCutAlot said:


> fckin awesome! what steels do you use for your damascus


Thanks mate! 
Steels are the fairly standard 1084/15n20 for this one


----------



## BT11 (May 23, 2022)

ACHiPo said:


> Or cutting the cheese!


----------



## BT11 (May 23, 2022)

daddy yo yo said:


> Holy mother of feather damascus! I dig this one - and I don’t even like damascus patterns a lot. Wow! The handle is a great match, too! Respect!
> 
> Was this a custom or did you make it for yourself?


Appreciate the kind words mate. 

I just make what I want, when I have the time, and list it up for sale on the usual socials...


----------

